# Pirate Parlay! We must convene the Brethren Court. The Pirate Thread



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My inspiration for creating a pirate theme came from the members here, like Captain Jacksparrow and EvilBob. I thought it would be neat to create my haunt around the fact that a bunch of North Carolina pirates followed us when me moved to Washington State.

My son soon asked to have his birthday party a week before Halloween, with my pirate theme. So from there it has been a couple months of prop building and internet shopping.

I've run across some terrific ideas. Some great ideas came from a family in San Diego who do a yearly "adults only" Halloween party. Last year's theme was pirates and they graciously shared some photos. Maybe they will give you some inspiration and prehaps, a few more projects to tackle.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i see you manged to get a quality Davy Jones mask before that model was recalled.

great setup it looks awesome, im gonna try to get pics of my families haunt last year to help inspire the piratey spirit!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Pirate haunters...how many of you are incorporating a cemetery into your theme? I'm having a hard time resisting those neat tombstones and craft projects.

This is a photo I found of a "pirate graveyard".












I was thinking of copying this look. Not doing stones in a gothic manner, but more weathered by the elements.

I would love to hear how people are complimenting their graveyard scene with their pirate theme.

Thanks!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to do anything different to my graveyard this year. There's just too many other projects. If I did something that coincided with pirates, it'd have to wait until next year.

I'll also link my Pirate thread here.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/70168-deadteds-pirate-wharf.html


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

this upcoming weekend will be the time im building the major part of my display, the half a pirate ship

I tried a few weeks ago with pallets, but it was way too heavy and looked like garbage.

So im hitting the Home Depot probably sat and buying all the wood I need. 

I gotta add though, My pneumatic can popper that was in a 55 gallon steel drum has been moved into a real Whiskey Barrel, and let me tell you, WHAT a find THAT was!!

Those barrels are so expensive, and i was in my friends backyard looking through some wood he had, and his neighbor behind him had a wood pile, and on top of that pile was a very old, LARGE barrel! 

It was perfect!


So now I will convert my popper into a pirate popper coming out of a whiskey barrel

Ill have pics later this week or this weekend of it!


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, a single thread would be great. I'm starting the pirate ship this weekend. Started the skeleton crew last night. will have pics up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

PumpkinPrincess, your displays are awesome! I think I will just go sit in the corner and hang my head in shame now, Lol.  Unfortunately all my stuff is store bought, but hope to have a nice display. I am still going to do my cemetery, I did get a couple pirate "groundbreakers" on clearance last year, so hopefully that will help tie it all togther.

Kim


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Great idea, starting this thread! As much as I love looking thru all the forums, I just don't have enough hours in the day, so trying to stick within my theme --> Pirates! Will post pics soon from our pirate display last year - a much simplier version than some of the "almost professional" stuff I've seen around here, but it impressed the locals!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pumkinprincess - your props/scenes look awsome. I only wish I had the time, money, know-how to build up my pirate theme like that shown in your pictures. 

I am going with four seperate themes this Halloween, one of them obviously being related to pirates. I plan to build the deck of a pirate ship, and have a skeleton crew of 5 to 7. I am going with just the deck nor more than a foot off the ground so that the kids that come can mingle with the pirates (and get their pictures taken - many parents bring the digital cameras on Halloween). I was looking to build the base of the ship with pallets for strengh and put plywood on the top. This way it can handle people climbing all over it. Someone stated that this was going to be heavy, and I agree. I plan to build on site and tear it down the same way it went up.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess, I did just that the last two years. I have a mixed theme of POTC and the Haunted Mansion's graveyard. I stayed away from having a ship but did include ship props. It works well IMO. I set up two different places and prefer the camp location as my front yard is pretty small. Check out my photo bucket link below if you'll like to see how I incorporated my pirates in a graveyard scene.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, "Babe". I love your display! I decided to go ahead and do a graveyard. Not having one seemed so "unnatural". lol

I'm taking my skeleton captain/ship helm and making a tombstone like front. I'm also including a broken mast/sail/crow's nest in the cemetary. I plan to make some pirate themed tombstones. 

I think it will go with my Dead Man's Point theme. I haven't decided if I'm going to do a shipwrecked stern or bow. That prop is in the "if time allows" category.

This weekend's project is my pilings for my "fence". Many people have plastered concrete cores, but I think my paint job might be enough. The problem is that I can't decide how tall they should be. I could halve the cores and make 2 and 3 feet high pilings, or use the full length. I'm must worried they will be too tall and be a pain in windy conditions. I've been told that we get some pretty strong wind/dust storms here in October. I don't want to go fish my props out of the neighbors yard every morning.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

This will get you _Scallywags_ in the mood...


NOX ARCANA


Best be busy making props!


----------



## mem22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow....Great Idea PumpkinPrincess!! I love your pic's and really love the picture of the cemetary you posted. Love the black/green mold on those tombstones. No one seems to pick up on that when they create their tombstones!! Also love the music on the website you posted!! Here are some of my pics and I hope they can help out in some way! I also have have tons of Disney World Pirate pics too but too many to post...if someone has anything specific they would like to see....just ask and I'll see if I have it. Again, great thread!!


----------



## mem22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ship at night video. Captain speaking on ship, cannons below "firing", blucky at the helm, thunder and lightning. Ships wheel motorized by a rotisserie motor, cannons just had a string of 50 orange halloween lights shoved in the barrels and blinking. This was two years ago, ship has a better Capt. now. Next year a Bucky will be at the helm.


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

*Awesome display! - Now, questions...*

Wow - what a great display Mem22!!! How did you create your "wall"? I've seen various methods, but storage is a huge problem for us, so we've resorted to using the scene setters and covering the front of our house:

Halloween Forum - DMTNT's Album: Halloween 2007

Noticed your bottle of Captain Morgan Rum was still full? Or has it been emptied and refilled with apple juice?


----------



## mem22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks ManicMom!! I created the wall by using regular white styrofoam panels 4x8 (larger and cheaper than the pink). I drew the lines on them with a sharpie and then used a Dremel tool to freehand the lines, painted the lines black and then used gray on the rest. When I was done I did use a can of gray "stone" paint to muddle it a little. Oh...prior to painting I used a heat gun to kinda make the "indentations" in the styrofoam....but remember... the night is our friend . I looked at your pictures and loved the idea of using a sand colored blanket as a beach or at least it looked like a blanket. Oh....just so you know.....the bottle of Captain Morgan *was *full but remember...the night handn't begun yet!! lol. By the end of the night the bottle was "hauntingly" empty courtesy of a couple bilge rats that help me with my haunt!!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Mem22: Cool - may have to play with the styrofoam idea...

The "sand/beach" idea is pulled straight from the POTC ride (our favorite!), and it was a sheet with glue & sand thrown on it - I was trying to avoid creating a litter box for the neighborhood cats...it didn't quite come out the way I planned, but as you said - the night is our friend 

The jail scene from the ride is on one side as the kiddies walk up...

We started with a theme in 2006: one mast, one pirate, couple other small items. Simple soundtrack from POTC. But we got hooked, and last year we just kept adding...including a bluckey in the crow's nest, close to the sidewalk, with his own soundtrack.

My favorite part is sitting on our porch - keeping absolutely still - and then scaring the kids...the tweens all dare each other to come close, "she's real, no she's not"...

Wish I could just take the whole month of October off!!!


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Great idea for a thread!!! I've been doing pirates for the last three years. Each year I try to upgrade what I have and at least add one more show piece. I go more for the humor with the kids than the scare. 

I did make a pirate graveyard last year!! I had it in my yard most of the month, and when I moved my other pieces out closer to Halloween, my neighbor let me put the graveyard in his yard!!! I got the epitaphs from other haunters on this site.

Here is a link to some of my pictures.
bauton/Halloween 2007 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember someone making a beach scene. I tried to do a search and find a "how-to", but didn't find what I was looking for.

The poster used some Disney magic with a bed sheet. Anyone remember?

I want to have my treasure chest scene on sand, but don't want the mess.

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm finishing up the final touches on my haunt. The garage is stuffed! I have the unfortunate situation where the sprinkler system isn't turned off until October 15th. (could turn it off at my house, but I don't want our grass to die)

I probably won't put out much until then. I have that beach project (see above post) and I want to make a banner for my pirate pumpkin choir. I would love to hear any suggestions for a name for my "choir". Thanks!!!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

and it was confirmed today that jack sparrow will be back for a 4th POTC film YAY!!! that will be the fountain of youth then! lets hope we don't have to wait till 40 minutes into the film before we see him like the last one 

great job to all you guys! i just don't have the space to do a display like that


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

ManicMom and I did a beach scene last year and plan to do it again this year. I think DeadTed or EvilBob were plannin one for this year too. 

Here's a link to a picture of mine from last year. If it helps, I can send you a daylight picture.

Halloween Forum - DMTNT's Album: Halloween 2007 - Picture


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

That's it! How did you do it?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's a few shots of a pirate theme we did two years ago. There are more photos in my gallery on my profile page.

This is the treasure scene:









This is the scarecrow we made for the neighborhood scarecrow contest and it followed our party theme.









Finally, here's the animated pirate captain at the helm of his wreck. This was made with wood scraps, a rotisserie motor and home made linkages.









Eric
________
GS500E


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Still for sale...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice large ship facade! The scale of that is awesome!

Eric
________
no2 vaporizer


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> Nice large ship facade! The scale of that is awesome!
> 
> Eric


Thanks! I was trying to hide the house...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I need some items on the cheap. Can ye help me?

1) Pirate swords. Doesn't have to be authentic looking because I can touch them up myself, but it'd be a plus.
2) Pirate hats. Same thing. Doesn't have to be perfect, but the closer to authentic the better
3) Pirate Flags. Preferably something traditional and accurate. 3x5 or larger.

Need 'em cheap! Anyone?


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Pumpkin Princess:

Hubby (DMTNT) already replied, but that was my little project last year, trying to recreate that POTC ride scene. I never got it quite right - I bought a cheap sheet from a goodwill store and trimmed the edges. My thought was to coat it with some sort of adhesive and get a thin layer of sand. I was trying to avoid providing the neighborhood cats with a kitty poop area, so I didn't want the sand too thick....We tried elmers glue - dried too hard, and cracked; then some type of rubber cement (can't member). Ended up throwing down some loose sand on top to fill in all the cracked areas. Once we added the finishing touches, it looked ok - pretty much everyone knew what I was recreating. But wasn't able to save the sheet. I'm thinking this year may need something sturdy (plywood?) under the sheet to prevent it from molding to the grass, causing the sand to shift...

I've been off the forum for several weeks (darn job!) - have missed this thread. Time to get fired back up again!!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

*cheap is my middle name...*

Hey DeadTed:

Try Oriental Trading Company for the cheap swords. Not sure about hats, but they do have bandanas. Pirate flags - gotta check around online for sales. I've been outta touch with Halloween planning for several weeks now due to work, but must say the Walmarts out here are seriously slacking on the Halloween stuff. So I'll hit the Targets, the Michaels, Party America or Party City, and we also have a local store that gets a ton of Halloween stuff in - they carry stuff for every holiday / party. Hope your wharf is coming along!?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I may use spray fabric glue or tacky glue to get the sand to stick. 

DeadTed-I found tons of pirate stuff at the Dollar Tree. Lots of swords and pistols. I painted them up to look more old and realistic. Again, the darkness will help. They also have hats and pirate scarves. I actually bought sets that included a hat, pistol, and eye patch.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

To inspire my fellow pirate haunters...

An awesome pirate halloween auction! Wish I lived in CA...


Amazing Pirates of the Caribbean Halloween Display! - eBay (item 160286323000 end time Sep-30-08 17:00:00 PDT)


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

ManicMom and I live in CA. We wish we had the $2500 .....

I wonder what the reserve amount is?


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are awesome props. I wish he was about 2600 miles closer...


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

(sigh) as I sat there yesterday making my first set of replacement skeletal hands for our bluckies, and cutting out the bluckey skulls to make them more realistic, hubby alerted me to your post, Pumpkin Princess.

I can only dream....$2500 is such a huge amount up front, but when you think about what the buckies themselves cost, + all the props, it's actually pretty reasonable.

Wiping the drool from my mouth as I resume working on our "cheap props"!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Been wanting to do a Pirate yard haunt for years -- and THIS is finally the year! Thank u all for the inspirations=) we have our deck and foreship ready for staining and r searching for masts and bowsprit. The graphic sign idea for mast material was a great help to us. 

Again, thanks and GOOD LUCK TO ALL in your haunts this yarrr!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi bringjoy - have any pics to share of your haunt so far? And can you elaborate on the "graphic sign idea" for the mast? Welcome to pirate haunting!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey ManicMom -- someone had recommended that folks who do graphic signs 
have LONG tubes perfect for masting, booms, etc. that the vinyl comes on. I have a friend who does graphic sign work so.....hopefully I'll have some soon. 

Unfortunately, I move every couple years so naturally, the year i'm going to do the BIGGEST props is the year i Have the smallest yard, house and garage=( I don't have any pix yet because i have to break everything down and store on the side of my tiny 1 car garage... 

My friends and I have been working Ren FAires for years so we like authentic, as in, we like real wood. Although the entire shipwreck won't be wood, most will and a tip for those of you pirate haunting on the cheap like myself: talk with tile stores! We have gotten the most amazing "decking" and "fencing" and "flotsam" from the various palletting and crating that tile and granite are delivered in. Yesterday we picked up a gorgeous "treasure chest" of solid wood and we spent most of the day distressing it with hammers and crow bars. Darn, that was fun!

I've also heard that glass companies have very solid crating and palletting so that would be another lead to look into if you want to go the free wood route=)


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, i wish i could do a pirate theme but i just dont have the patience to work as hard as you guys do- good luck everyone


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

*Pirates of North Court*

I am WAY late posting on this thread ... but here are the most recent props for this years pirate display:

Halloween Forum - aSmarterU's Album: 2008 New Projects

I just saw Lynn's pirate shipwreck on another thread ... WOW ... man I'm running out of time


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey fellow scallywags....just saw this on another thread - wait til you see this persons haunt:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/72217-ok-pirate-fans-check-out-potc-home-haunt.html#post528083

Coming from the litigious state of CA, the water "trough" looks like a potential drowning hazard, but geez - how cool!!!


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> To inspire my fellow pirate haunters...
> 
> An awesome pirate halloween auction! Wish I lived in CA...
> 
> ...


FYI - High bid was $2550 and the reserve was not met. Guess they want a bit more for this stuff!


----------



## Yelsir01 (Oct 1, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> To inspire my fellow pirate haunters...
> 
> An awesome pirate halloween auction! Wish I lived in CA...
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the nice comment on my Ebay auction. Actually I had posted the items for sale here on the Halloween Forum but I guess not too many people saw it:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/72309-huge-pirates-caribbean-display-sale.html

The auction link you posted expired but I put it up again. Lots of interested people but no takers so far. Anyway, thanks again for the positive comments!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The above auction had a pirate fishing. I wanted to add that to my display, but can't find a fish skeleton anywhere. 

Anyone know of a store that sells them?


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok I am warpaint and due to a divorce this year I will not be displaying my stuff. But my long time friend and neighbor has done it again . They put on a great pirate theme last year and has out done it this year. This is just one of the two ships they have started to build this year. 










and i don't know if she had posted the organ . but here it is .


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi warpaint.....WOW, WOW, and double WOW! Once again I must do my "Wayne & Garth" impersonation: I am not worthy, I am not worthy! Does your neighbor have more pics somewhere? Would luv to see - thanks for sharing!


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

The other pictures of our work so far are posted under the props category under the title "Ship Work". Thank you very much for the complements and thank you WARPAINT for posting pics!


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

PumpkinPrincess, I believe that some stores sell that singing fish around Halloween that is all bones, Billy Bass I believe is his name.


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

Almost done! here's some pics on my progress. I hope tp complete everthing this weekend.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Black Pirate - NICE JOB! Looks really good. Are those "scene setters" you are using for the bricks and jail walls? Do you have any pictures of the construction or details of your jail? I am curious - are you using cardboard or plywood to mount the scene setter? I think this is the 3rd year we have taped scene setters to our house and I am looking for a better way.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Great photos. Your display is coming along nicely.

I tried to take photos last night and they didn't really come out. I'm going to try to get some at dusk tonight. 

My pirate bow is still missing it's hull. I was afraid it would be damaged, like the SoCal bow last year, thanks to the wind. I can't wait any longer, so it's going up this weekend.

I have my floods out there, but not plugged in. I wanted to wait until I could position them after the hull goes up. Then I have some odds and ends (foggers, fog bubbler, some animatronics) to put up next weekend. My pirate pumpkin choir goes up this weekend, if time allows.

We are getting lots of good neighbor attention. I've been driving around town to see other displays and haven't found much yet. I'm new here so I don't know what to expect. I did find someone else who was doing a pirate display. 

Go figure.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are some photos of my display in process. You can see the skeleton section of the pirate bow.


----------



## tjlwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

*mY PIRATE SHIP*

A few quick snaps of my pirate theme so far. I had to snap a few shots with the full moon in the back..THAT WAS COOL! Made out of foam board, PVC pipe, a gutter down spout with a lot of spray paint...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess - looks like everything is coming along great. Are those mermaids (mer... skelies?). Didn't even think of them as an addition. Great! And I'm completely jealous of both you and tjlwolf for having barrels.

That's the one thing I really tried to find pre-made.

Nice work folks.


----------



## EricVW (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my pirates-meet-haunted house theme. There's waaaay more going on than in these photos but hope you get the idea. The "captain" is rigged up to a wiper motor so the wheel turns. Treasure chest produces fog & changing LEDs at night. Cannon is static right now but may connect my air cannon on the 31st. Yes, that is the Hallowindow Eye in upper window of the night shot


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Great photos, everyone!

Yes, that's my mermaids. The rocks on the corner of my lot made for a good scene.

I need to get some night shots. The lighting/lanterns/candles help with the effect.

Funny, but both times I've tried to get photos I've been "bothered" by a neighbor. I feel like the father in _Christmas Story_, trying to get a good look at my "major award". lol 









I think I need to send my husband out next time.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I made huge progress today. The ship going needs some touch up paint. The lighting is done and accents are being brought out.

I have several Mr Thrifty size Buckys. I was going to put them around a "campfire" cooking one of my full size Bluckys. 

Anyone have ideas for this size skeleton? I have some many of them and hate to just leave them in the garage this year.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess, 

This is a great thread and it really shows the amazing talents of the "Pirate Lords and the Brethren Court"! I can't wait to see pics of your completed set up.

I have gotten some really great ideas from this forum that I incorporated into my POTC display which I just finished yesterday. Thanks to the group here on the forum, I am already looking forward to next years' project! Here are a few pics of mine:





























Keep up the good work "Matey's".........

"One Eyed" Mick


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Yarrr Mick -- that be lookin' good it do!! Sure 'n your a fyne pyrate capt'n

*gives Pirate Salute


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures and ideas everyone.

Here are a few of my "Crew".


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a cannon I built in 2 days last week - total time of 5-6 hrs. The cannon is built from a concrete sonotube. I used floral arrangement foam pieces for the details. 










If the picture is not linked correctly, details of it being built are in this album:
Halloween Forum - DMTNT's Album: Cannon


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Gosh dang it... that cannon is good enough for me to want to make it... I wish I had a spare 6 hours. Probably one of the simpler ways to make one and the one I will use next year (if I don't this year). Great work and thanks.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

DMTNT said:


> Here is a cannon I built in 2 days last week - total time of 5-6 hrs. The cannon is built from a concrete sonotube. I used floral arrangement foam pieces for the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DMTNT,

Your cannon turned out really nice. I like the way it looks so "Aged". I must confess that I had checked out the pics from your 2007 set up (which looks great!) when I was building my props for this year and I might have "Borrowed" and idea or two from ya!!!!


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

*Arrrgghh!*

Just finished my Pirate's Scene for the front yard. I posted a few pics here. You can see more on a new post, "Pirate Cove Finished". 



























IMG]http://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/blakpirate/PICT0357.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

The black pirate, 

Nicely done mate.....I especially like the dungeon!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey "One-Eyed":

I be DMTNT's first mate (better known as his wench!). I asked for a cannon that I could pose a skellie on (ala end of the POTC ride, skellie laying on cannon firing a pistol), and hubby delivered!

As far as "borrowing" ideas - heck, that's what this forum & esp this thread, is for! I get so much creative inspiration from others (not that I can always deliver on that vision!) on this thread! And the best part is that everyone's set up is different, based on house config, avail of props, etc. even when we "borrow" ideas from each other.

We are having so much fun putting this together, but AAAARRRGGGHHH! running out of time!

Happy Haunts everyone!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

ManicMom said:


> Hey "One-Eyed":
> 
> I be DMTNT's first mate (better known as his wench!). I asked for a cannon that I could pose a skellie on (ala end of the POTC ride, skellie laying on cannon firing a pistol), and hubby delivered!
> 
> ...


ManicMom, 

I would love to see that cannon that DMTNT built for ya! It took me about a week to build both of mine. I really liked the treatment on the sails on your 2007 set as well as the skull tiki torches. They worked out well in my set up. 

I tested out the fog machine today and it looks like it will work out great. I also added a few final touches to my pirate wench boat wreck prop:


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I was also able to make two firing cannons this year - Dreams do come true! They are made from ABS pipe, smoke machines and Cowalacious Chipcorder boards. Tested them at a school haunt last weekend and they worked great. I hope to post some video and pictures of them after 10/31. 

DT - I would be happy to trade a cannon for some facades next year. 
Your display is incredible! I wish I had the ability to paint like that!

Mic214 - I was able to get the link for the picture to work correctly. Look up 4 or 5 posts. BTW - Great job on your display!

Black Pirate - Excellent work!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

DMTNT said:


> DT - I would be happy to trade a cannon for some facades next year.
> Your display is incredible! I wish I had the ability to paint like that!


Hmmm... you bring up an interesting point. Too bad we live so far apart. Throw in a barrel and you have a deal!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

DMTNT, 

Thanks, I really enjoyed building it......I can't wait to see the pics of your firing cannons!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The cannon is awesome!

I'm bursting with excitement! My yard just needs the finishing touches of some animatronics, etc that shouldn't be out in the weather. 

I'm getting such a response from the neighborhood! It feels so good to be appreciated this year!!!!


----------



## ManicMom (Sep 20, 2007)

"One-Eyed" - the cannon I was referring to is further up in this thread, on 10/27. It's the non-firing one. Hubby made some smaller firing ones. And why has your pirate wench been banished to a dinghy? 

DeadTed: yeah, would be nice to trade items with ya - we could sure use your artistic abilities!

Pumpkin Princess: I know what you mean - part of the fun of this is getting so many people stopping by & chatting. People really get into this! And even when we're not completely happy with the way something turned out, the passer-bys are impressed! 

Anyone know any good incantations we can use to turn the rain gods away?!? Forecasting rain on Halloween....what's up with that!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

ManicMom said:


> "One-Eyed" - the cannon I was referring to is further up in this thread, on 10/27. It's the non-firing one. Hubby made some smaller firing ones. And why has your pirate wench been banished to a dinghy?
> 
> DeadTed: yeah, would be nice to trade items with ya - we could sure use your artistic abilities!
> 
> ...


ManicMom, 

OK, now I get it.......sometimes it is hard to being the "Pretty one"! 

The pirate wench is exactly where a jewel and rum thief SHOULD be!!!!!! 

"One Eyed" Mick


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Happy Halloween! Here is a treat for all my fellow pirates!

One of my little ones is home sick today and I had a few minutes. Here are a few test videos of the firing cannons. 

I don't really like the "triple fire" of the large cannon and will probably change it to a single shot. 

Large Cannon - 1st Test
YouTube - Smoke Firing Cannon - Large

Large Cannon - 2nd Test
YouTube - Large Cannon - Firing Test 2

Small Cannon - 1st Test
YouTube - Small Cannon - Firing Test


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Me wench said I should put videos of the captain up too. Sorry for the poor quality of the video. 

YouTube - Captain At The Helm

Here is the linkage

YouTube - Gear Motor and Linkage


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

And a few pictures from our front yard. Basically the same as last year with a few additions. 

Gang plank - Still need to finish. 













My pride and joy! 













The signs were given to me as a gift from a friend for letting him use my firing cannons in his school haunt.













The rat lines are new this year (another gift from the same friend). The skulls on the posts surrounding my yard are new this year too.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

DMTNT, 

That is outstanding!!!!! Nicely done!

"One Eyed" Mick


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I made the paper!

Front | Tri-City Herald : Mid-Columbia news

Unfortunately I didn't have any warning the photographer was coming. I was at a parent conference with the speech therapist when he stopped by. 

I hadn't had time in the morning to do some prop rearranging due to the overnight wind.  Plus I would have put out the "good stuff" and started up the foggers. 

Oh well, still fun.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Now a TV station stopped by this afternoon! We are going to be on tonight's broadcast and they asked if they could possibly to a live remote tomorrow night!

Woot!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats really cool, PP! Its nice to have your hard work acknowledged!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess, 

That is great.....do us all proud my lady!


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

PP- Were you on tv?? Would love to see video if you were. 

Thank you for starting this thread! I vote to keep it going for the next year. 

How was everyone's Halloween?? Ours was pretty good considering we had some rain showers. Me wench said she handed out 3 1/2 LARGE bags of booty! Our biggest year yet. 

This should probably be in the merchandise watch thread - but I thought I would "share the wealth" with all of me fellow pirates. I just picked up 5ea $60 skeletons for $12 each. Diddams has 80% off all props and I think 60-70% off costumes. Not sure if they are a national store.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, I couldn't believe how many kids we had yesterday! I had several people who came just from seeing us on TV. Plus a nearby church had Trunk or Treat and nearly everyone must have stopped by my house on their way home.

I never had a quiet spell so I could refill foggers, etc. It was fun, but I noticed many people taking my treasure items from my trove area. People were taking the coins, necklaces, even rocks my kids painted gold. There were several times I had to ask for things back. Someone even tried to walk away with one of my little buckys.

It was fun, though. Everything was put away, except the lights. It was too dark to try to get them out of the trees. Now it's raining, so that will have to wait.

I really enjoyed the pirate theme this year and I'm sure we will do it again in a few years. 

I hope everyone had a great time!


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

These are some of my pictures from Friday night. I am still recvoering so I have not uploaded my photos or video.


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Aye - Where be all me pirat friends - I be need'n yer help. 

I think it was last year, someone posted a video of their pirate display - this thing was WAAAAYYYY over the top. Great lighting, sound, water explosions, a waterfall from the roof of the 2 story house. 

Or did I just 'ave a bit too much 'o rum.....


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Found it!! - just had to do a little more diggin'. 

In case any of you are interested. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/72217-ok-pirate-fans-check-out-potc-home-haunt.html


----------

